# Machiavellianism: Anti - Sociability cure?



## Dadude (Jul 19, 2012)

Machiavellianism is all about social manipulation, often for one's own benefit.
Since most of us lose our sociability, why not use this Machiavellianism to our benefit (not in a greedy way) ?

It's just a thought I had, so feel free to share your opinions


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------



## Reborn (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't think it's possible to be Machiavellian and not be greedy. Just because we don't feel empathy or guilt doesn't mean we should be assholes to people.


----------



## Dadude (Jul 19, 2012)

nodice said:


> I think for me, it more of a withdrawal from society/sociability. I simply am tired of the game and don't want to play it anymore.
> 
> But, as long as you are on the topic, if you have not already, may want to pick up The Art of War by Sun Tzu, Manufacturing Consent: The Political Economy of the Mass Media (Herman & Chomsky), Media Control (Chomsky), and The Body in Pain: The Making and Unmaking of the World (Elaine Scarry).
> 
> - Machiavelli would have been proud to see these titles issued in


Psychological warfare. I read a lot about that stuff. Really interesting.

Random thought: psychological warfare is everywhere only most people see it but don't recognize it. Here is brief list:

- The staredown before any pro fight
- Every missile test (korea and iran)
- ANY threat
- intercorporate lawsuits (apple vs google vs microsoft)

There is a lot more from that cam from. But ya, there are a lot of applications to machiavellianism


----------



## Dadude (Jul 19, 2012)

Reborn said:


> I don't think it's possible to be Machiavellian and not be greedy. Just because we don't feel empathy or guilt doesn't mean we should be assholes to people.


Well we dont have to be assholes.
We can manipulate the situation so as to benefit OUR situation.

For example,

DPDR folks are antisocial. Instead of isolating themselves, they can manipulate social situations so as to be perceived as charismatic, or nice, or whatever.

Machiavellianism is social manipulation. Doesn't have to be mean.


----------

